# Flexonit 1x19 2,5 kg ø 0,15



## Angel-Klaus (11. April 2016)

Liebe Gemeinde,

ich habe mir diese Schnur gekauft, um feine Stahlvorfächer selbst herstellen zu können. Dazu von flexonit die Zange und die kleinsten Hülsen und alles schön nach Anleitung gebaut und verquetscht.

Danach der Belastungstest und der Schock!

Meine Schnur hält nicht einmal 2 kg. Ich meine es Ernst! Bei 1,9 kg reist die Schnur mitten drin durch.

Das ist erschreckend. Habt Ihr auch solche Erfahrungen gemacht?

Bitte schreibt mir von Euren Erfahrungen!

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße


----------



## Frank aus Lev (11. April 2016)

*AW: Flexonit 1x19 2,5 kg ø 0,15*

Also ich nutze auch Flexonit und habe bisher keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht.
Allerdings verstehe ich auch nicht was du mit Flexonit in 2,5 Kg willst?
Ich nutze es mit mindestens 10 Kg.


----------



## Angel-Klaus (11. April 2016)

*AW: Flexonit 1x19 2,5 kg ø 0,15*



Frank aus Lev schrieb:


> Allerdings verstehe ich auch nicht was du mit Flexonit in 2,5 Kg willst?



Sorry, ich dachte das wäre klar: ich will 2,5 kg da dran hängen. 

Aber wo Du es schreibst: welches ist denn das dann, 1x7, 1x19 oder 7x7? Und hast Du mal 10 kg dran gehängt?

Bei wieviel kg reist es Dir?

Viele Grüße


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. April 2016)

*AW: Flexonit 1x19 2,5 kg ø 0,15*

Wie stark ist denn die dazu verwendete Hauptschnur? Hat jetzt mit dem geschilderten Abriss natürlich nix zu tun - aber evtl. kannst Du je nach Hauptschnur noch mit der Stärke hochgehen.

Mein "schwächstes" Stahlvorfach trägt 5,4 kg - noch schwächeres Zeug wird von nem großen Hecht trotz Stahl evtl. trotzdem plattgemacht.

Bin aber auch kein UL-Mensch, bei mir geht's erst ab L los. Insofern passt das dann.

Wäre daher zwecks Systemabstimmung interessant, wie Dein übriges Setup aussieht.


----------



## Angler9999 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Flexonit 1x19 2,5 kg ø 0,15*



Angel-Klaus schrieb:


> Liebe Gemeinde,
> 
> ich habe mir diese Schnur gekauft, um feine Stahlvorfächer selbst herstellen zu können. Dazu von flexonit die Zange und die kleinsten Hülsen und alles schön nach Anleitung gebaut und verquetscht.
> 
> ...




Wenn die Schnur reißt, dann hat doch das Flexonit gehalten?

Ne im ernst. Flexonit ist die Firma des Produkts 1x19 7x7 etc.
Es ich benutze ein 7x7 von einem anderen Hersteller als Meterware. Ich habe eine Version mit 9KG Tragkraft. 

Ein 7x7 oder was auch immer mit 2,5 Kg Tragkraft macht in meinen Augen keinen Sinn. Du willst ja einen Abriss durch "Durchbeissen/Scheuern) verhindern. Das 2,5 Kg kann meiner Meinung dies nicht gewährleisten. 

Benutze einfach ein 7x7 mit mehr Tragkraft. Da ist es auch egal, wenn es nur 6 Kg hält, da du die 6 KG nicht über die Rute belasten kannst.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (11. April 2016)

*AW: Flexonit 1x19 2,5 kg ø 0,15*

Sorry habe jetzt auch erst gelesen das du 1x19 nimmst, dass habe ich noch nie verwendet.
Ich nutze das 7x7, aber ob es jetzt die 10 Kg hält habe ich noch nie getestet, Ich mache einfach immer nur einen Zugtest mit zwei Puller von Nash.
Wie gesagt, ich hatte noch nie Probleme damit.
Habe damit letztens noch einen 112 cm Hecht raus geholt in Holland.


----------



## Angel-Klaus (11. April 2016)

*AW: Flexonit 1x19 2,5 kg ø 0,15*

7x7 verdreht sich sicherlich nicht, oder?

Das 1x19 hat nämlich auch den Nachteil, dass es sich verdreht beim Reck.

Ich habe das 2,5 kg 1x19 zum Test für meine GTP R1 verwendet.
Ich habe auch noch GTP R2 und Berkley Nanofil 0.15. Eine kräftigere Variante Flexonit ist noch unterwegs zu mir.

Ich werde mir auch noch höhere Stärken an Drahtseil zulegen, ich frage mich nur, wenn die kleinste schon nicht das halten sollte, was es verspricht, was ist dann erst mit den größeren Stärken?


----------



## fischbär (11. April 2016)

*AW: Flexonit 1x19 2,5 kg ø 0,15*

Irgendwie verstehe ich das alles nicht. Könntest Du bitte nochmal geordnet schreiben, was Du genau gemacht hast und was das Ergebnis war?
Flexonit hält mehr als auf der Packung steht!


----------



## Angel-Klaus (11. April 2016)

*AW: Flexonit 1x19 2,5 kg ø 0,15*



fischbär schrieb:


> Irgendwie verstehe ich das alles nicht. Könntest Du bitte nochmal geordnet schreiben, was Du genau gemacht hast und was das Ergebnis war?


Okay, ganz einfach:

Vorfach aus Flexonit 1x19 2,5 kg genommen
Gewicht < 2 kg dran gehängt
Vorfach durchgerissen



fischbär schrieb:


> Flexonit hält mehr als auf der Packung steht!


Diese Aussage halte ich im Moment für sehr mutig. Woher nimmst Du die Sicherheit, dass Du damit Recht hast?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. April 2016)

*AW: Flexonit 1x19 2,5 kg ø 0,15*



Angel-Klaus schrieb:


> [*]Gewicht < 2 kg dran gehängt



Wie genau "dran gehängt"?

Eingeklinkt und dann angehoben?

I.d.R.wird sowas mit gleichmässiger Laststeigerung 
durchgeführt.Jede plötzliche/ruckartige Belastung kann aufgrund von Lastspitzen, die Tragkraft übersteigen,ohne das man das selbst als sonderlich heftig empfindet.


----------



## grubenreiner (11. April 2016)

*AW: Flexonit 1x19 2,5 kg ø 0,15*

Hast du nur ein Vorfach oder mehrere getestet?
Evtl. war ja eine Schadstelle vorhanden...


----------



## Bobster (11. April 2016)

*AW: Flexonit 1x19 2,5 kg ø 0,15*

Nun denn - Angel-Klaus,
 2,5 kg Flexonit habe ich jahrelang bis vor ca. 2 Jahren gefischt - bis ich auf TITAN umgestiegen bin.
 Zielfisch: Barsch mit MiniWobblern - MiniJigs - etc.,
 also klassische UL.
 ........das aber *getwizzelt *und nicht gequetscht !

 Bei uns ist das angeln auf Raubfisch nur mit Stahlvorfach erlaubt !
 ...und rate mal was - Nie ist etwas derartiges wie von Dir beschrieben passiert.
 #c
 man muss auch zusammen passen |kopfkrat
 Eventuell bist Du ja nur ein einfacher Grobmotoriker 
 bitte nicht pers. nehmen 
 und solltest eventuell erst einmal ab der 7-9 kg Klasse 
 Vorfächer "*quetschen"* #6


----------



## Angel-Klaus (11. April 2016)

*AW: Flexonit 1x19 2,5 kg ø 0,15*



Bobster schrieb:


> ...und rate mal was - Nie ist etwas derartiges wie von Dir beschrieben passiert.


Glaub ich Dir. #6

Aber wie oft hast Du denn Zuhause Hantelscheiben oder Eimer mit Wasser zum Test daran gehängt? |rolleyes

Am See sind mir auch noch keine Vorfächer gerissen - und es waren viele.

Und ja, ich habe richtig gequetscht - bin ja nicht ganz blöde  - das Drahtseil ist nicht an den Quetschungen sondern irgendwo mittendrin gerissen - und das ist reproduzierbar.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Angel-Klaus (11. April 2016)

*AW: Flexonit 1x19 2,5 kg ø 0,15*

Vielleicht könnte mal jemand an Stelle vieler weiterer kluger Ratschläge seine Zeit auf andere Weise opfern und mal selbst einen Test machen?

Das wäre mal was ganz Neues. :vik:


----------



## fischbär (12. April 2016)

*AW: Flexonit 1x19 2,5 kg ø 0,15*

Wird nichts bringen. Es gab von irgendeiner Zeitung einen ausführlichen Test zu Flexonit. Ergebnis: hält mehr als drauf steht. Das Zeug wird in Dtl hergestellt und ordentlich kontrolliert. Da werden Küchentests nichts bringen. Aber wenn es jemand Grad da hat, klar, warum nicht probieren?

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schlotterschätt (12. April 2016)

*AW: Flexonit 1x19 2,5 kg ø 0,15*



fischbär schrieb:


> Es gab von irgendeiner Zeitung einen ausführlichen Test zu Flexonit.



Bitteschön.........http://www.fischundfang.de/Ausruestung/Produkttests/Die-Zerreissprobe


----------



## Wingsuiter (12. April 2016)

*AW: Flexonit 1x19 2,5 kg ø 0,15*

Also ich denke auch, dass das betreffende Stück Flexonit wahrscheinlich schon eine Schwachstelle gehabt hat oder dass die Belastung zu ruckartig gekommen ist. Ich habe bisher nur gute Erfahrungen mit Flexonit gemacht und bis jetzt ist mir noch nie ein Vorfach gerissen. Probier es einfach nochmal mit einem anderen Stück und teste es dann mal mit langsamen Lastaufbau. Vielleicht hält es dann ja mehr#6


----------



## Angel-Klaus (12. April 2016)

*AW: Flexonit 1x19 2,5 kg ø 0,15*



Wingsuiter schrieb:


> Also ich denke auch, dass das betreffende Stück Flexonit wahrscheinlich schon eine Schwachstelle gehabt hat oder dass die Belastung zu ruckartig gekommen ist. Ich habe bisher nur gute Erfahrungen mit Flexonit gemacht und bis jetzt ist mir noch nie ein Vorfach gerissen. Probier es einfach nochmal mit einem anderen Stück und teste es dann mal mit langsamen Lastaufbau. Vielleicht hält es dann ja mehr#6


Ich kann es ja auch doppelt schlagen, vieleicht hält es dann doppelt so viel. #c

Ich habe neues, unversehrtes flexonit genommen und natürlich habe ich mehrmals probiert und natürlich habe ich die Last langsam aufgebaut.

Wenn ich eine Schnur kauf, die 2,5 kg Tragkraft haben soll, dann sollte das auch außerhalb eines Labors möglich sein.

Und der gerne zitierte Bericht, das flexonit mehr hält als es soll, das ist auch der einzige Bericht im gesamten Netz, den ich dazu gefunden habe.

*Mein Fazit:* Euch ist es egal, ob die Angaben stimmen und von Euch hat die Herstellerangaben noch niemand hinterfragt.

Trotzdem vielen Dank an Euch alle für die Hinweise.

Viele Grüße


----------



## grubenreiner (12. April 2016)

*AW: Flexonit 1x19 2,5 kg ø 0,15*



Angel-Klaus schrieb:


> *Mein Fazit:* Euch ist es egal, ob die Angaben stimmen und von Euch hat die Herstellerangaben noch niemand hinterfragt.



Nett vorwurfvoll und verallgemeinernd formuliert, stimmt aber in meinem Fall nicht.


Ich kann zum hier diskutierten dünnen 1x19 nichts sagen weil ich es nicht nutze.
Beim Flexonit 7x7 zwischen 5 und 12 kg. kann ich sagen dass die Tragkraftangaben auf der spule von meinen selbstgequetschten Vorfächern übertroffen werden, meist um ca. 0,3 - 0,8 kg, mit massiven Ausreissern nach oben bei den stärkeren Fabrikaten. 
Wichtig beim Flexonit (noch wichtiger als bei anderen Stahlvorfächern) quetschen ist dass die Quetschhülsen länger sind als die Quetschzange breit, also dass die Enden der Hülse nicht gequetscht sind. 
Getestet habe ich übrigens mit dem Waku Schnurtester bzw. in den häheren Tragkräften mit angehängtem Eimer der langsam mit Wasser befüllt wurde. Gerissen sind die Vorfächer nicht signifikant an den Hülsen oder in der Mitte.


----------



## Wingsuiter (12. April 2016)

*AW: Flexonit 1x19 2,5 kg ø 0,15*



Angel-Klaus schrieb:


> *Mein Fazit:* Euch ist es egal, ob die Angaben stimmen und von Euch hat die Herstellerangaben noch niemand hinterfragt.
> 
> Viele Grüße



 Zu deinem 1x19 kann ich natürlich nichts sagen, da ich es nicht benutze. Ich habe lediglich meine Erfahrungen mit 7x7 geschildert und die sind durchweg positiv. Mir ist es auch nicht egal ob die Angaben stimmen, aber warum sollte ich die Herstellerangaben hinterfragen und aufwendige Tests anfangen, wenn ich keine Probleme damit habe und vollkommen zufrieden bin. Noch dazu, dass man zu Hause wohl keine Tests unter Laborbedingungen hinbekommt. Was da alles für Faktoren eine Rolle spielen, Temperatur, Lastaufbau, Befestigung beim Versuchsaufbau, Alter, das sind so viele Faktoren die ich nicht gewollt bin extra zu berücksichtigen. Da ist mir meine Zeit zu schade und ich nehm einfach ein anderes Material, was meinen Ansprüchen genügt. Den offiziellen Tests und anderen Veröffentlichungen traue ich eh nie, da die meisten nunmal das Verkaufen fördern sollen. Aber ich kann mich auf meine Erfahrungen verlassen und da diese positiv sind brauch ich für mich keine Tests machen. Was für eine Quetschhülsenzange benutzt du denn? Mit 5 Druckpunkten oder weniger? 
 Und sonst einfach mal den Hersteller anschreiben. Ggf. meldet der sich ja und hat eine Erklärung warum dein Material nicht ansatzweise das angegebene Limit einhält. Aus der Ferne ist es ja auch nicht wirklich möglich herauszufinden woran es liegt. Da können wir nur vermuten. Aber wie alles beim Angeln sind das auch Erfahrungswerte. Immerhin weißt du jetzt, dass das Material nix ist.#6


----------



## Angel-Klaus (12. April 2016)

*AW: Flexonit 1x19 2,5 kg ø 0,15*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Beim Flexonit 7x7 zwischen 5 und 12 kg kann ich sagen dass die Tragkraftangaben auf der spule von meinen selbstgequetschten Vorfächern übertroffen werden, meist um ca. 0,3 - 0,8 kg, mit massiven Ausreissern nach oben bei den stärkeren Fabrikaten.


Das klingt sehr interessant. #6

RuhrfischerPG machte ja auch die Bemerkung zu den Lastspitzen beim "Haustest" und die werden ja nach oben hin mit steigenden Gewichten mehr und mehr irrelevant (beim Haustest).

Ich denke auch, dass damit zusammenhängt, dass sich das Drahtseil unter Belastung längt und die Kardeelen "längen". Das ist doch bei 7x7 sicher nicht der Fall.

Auf meine *Reklamation lautet die Antwort*:





> . . .bei den  2,5 kg  handelt es sich um den linearen Tragkraftwert, welcher laut Hersteller unter Laborbedingungen ermittelt wurde. Da bei den von Ihnen angewandten Zugtest nicht die gleichen Bedingungen gegeben sind  kann es zu Abweichungen in der Tragkraft kommen.


Für mich ist das Beleg, dass das Seil in der Praxis keine 2,5 kg trägt. *Ich probiere jetzt einfach mal stärkere Drahtseile aus.*

@Wingsuiter: wenn Du eine Schaukel kaufst für Deine Kinder und da steht drauf Tragkraft=40kg, wärst Du dann auch einverstanden damit, dass Deine Kinder schon mit 30 kg im Krankenhaus landen, weil der Hersteller 40 kg "im Labor" ermittelt hat? #d Das kann doch nicht Dein Ernst sein!

Eine 10-Liter-Gießkanne muss auch 10 Liter Wasser tragen und das nicht nur im Labor, sondern jedes Mal, wenn Sie wirklich benutzt wird. :m

Ich gebe ja zu, kein Labor zu Hause zu haben, aber einen idiotischen Test mit lächerlichen Gewichten kannst Du mir wirklich zutrauen. :vik:

Viele Grüße


----------



## Wingsuiter (12. April 2016)

*AW: Flexonit 1x19 2,5 kg ø 0,15*



Angel-Klaus schrieb:


> Das klingt sehr interessant. #6
> 
> @Wingsuiter: wenn Du eine Schaukel kaufst für Deine Kinder und da steht drauf Tragkraft=40kg, wärst Du dann auch einverstanden damit, dass Deine Kinder schon mit 30 kg im Krankenhaus landen, weil der Hersteller 40 kg "im Labor" ermittelt hat? #d Das kann doch nicht Dein Ernst sein!



Das ist jawohl Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen. Bei einer Schaukel geht es schließlich um die Sicherheit von Menschen. Davon abgesehen hat dort eine höhere Tragkraft nichts mit den Verkaufszahlen zu tun, anders als bei den Vorfächern.

 Ich weiß auch gar nicht warum du dich so aufregst. Ich habe lediglich gesagt, das ich mit meinem verwendeten Flexonit zufrieden bin und keine Probleme mit der Tragkraft habe. Ich habe auch nie behauptet dass du nicht in der Lage bist einen solchen Test durchzuführen, daher weiß ich nicht warum du dir auf den Schlips getreten fühlst. Schade, dass man eigentlich nur helfen will und dann so Antworten bekommt. Falls es nicht so sein sollte, dass du dich angegriffen fühlst, dann vergiss was ich gerade geschrieben habe. 
 Fakt ist, dass die Tragkraftangaben von Schnüren etc unter Laborbedingungen getestet wurden und die Hersteller natürlich immer den besten erreichten Wert angeben. Das ein solcher Wert halt nur bei einer bestimmten Art der Belastung möglich ist und mit der Tragkraft in der Anglerpraxis nichts zu tun hat, dafür kann ich nichts, sondern die Hersteller. 
 Aber warum sollte es bei Flexonit anders sein wie bei anderen Herstellern von Schnüren. Es ist doch allseits bekannt, dass kaum eine auf dem Markt befindliche Schnur wirklich die Tragkraft erreicht, die sie laut Hersteller haben sollte. Das wurde ja nun schon von mehreren getestet.
 Eine Schnur mit gleicher Tragkraft aber dünnerem Durchmesser verkauft sich halt besser, daher werden sowohl die Tragkraftangaben wie auch die Durchmesser geschönt, bzw Werte angegeben die nur im Labor zu erreichen sind.

 Da helfen nunmal nur Erfahrungswerte und die hast du ja jetzt gesammelt.:m


----------



## Angel-Klaus (12. April 2016)

*AW: Flexonit 1x19 2,5 kg ø 0,15*

Hallo Wingsuiter,

ich wollte nicht aufgeregt wirken - alles entspannt. Ich fühle mich nicht angegriffen - im Forum fehlt halt die Gestik und die Mimik.

Sorry, dass ich unfreundlich rüber gekommen bin - muss ich dran arbeiten.

Viele Grüße :k


----------



## Wingsuiter (12. April 2016)

*AW: Flexonit 1x19 2,5 kg ø 0,15*

Alles klar, dann ist ja alles cool:m

 Interessant für dich wäre vielleicht dieser Artikel: 
http://www.fischundfang.de/Ausruestung/Produkttests/Die-Zerreissprobe

 Dort wurden Schnüre von Flexonit von der Firma selbst getestet. Dabei wurden bei einem 7x7 fertig gebundenen Vorfach mit 11,5kg Tragkraft beim Test einmal 128,625 N und einmal 137,500 N gemessen, also ein Tragkraftunterschied von 0,9 kg bei der selben Schnur.

 Bei einem einfach geschlauften selbst gebundenem Vorfach wurden folgende Werte gemessen: 135,500 N, 124,500 N, 116,625 N, 114,250 N, 127,625 N. Also durchaus auch Unterschiede von 2,1 kg bei einem 11,5kg Vorfach.
 Der angegebene Wert ist halt letztendlich auch immer nur ein Durchschnittswert.
 Vielleicht hast du einfach eins erwischt, das in der Tragkraft extrem nach unten abweicht.


----------



## Bobster (13. April 2016)

*AW: Flexonit 1x19 2,5 kg ø 0,15*



Angel-Klaus schrieb:


> *Ich probiere jetzt einfach mal stärkere Drahtseile aus.*


 
 'hab ich Dir doch gleich gesagt :m
 ...und fang an zu "twizzeln" sonst
 dauert's wieder länger...

...ich meine mit der einsetzenden Erkenntnis


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. April 2016)

*AW: Flexonit 1x19 2,5 kg ø 0,15*

Ich verwende zum Spinnfischen "da unten" das dünnste Drennan 7Strand mit 5,4 kg, per Stick getwizzelt.

Hält bombig, ist bezahlbar und dazu sehr unauffällig.


----------



## Dakarangus (13. April 2016)

*AW: Flexonit 1x19 2,5 kg ø 0,15*

American Fishing Wire in 1x19 ist auch sehr dünn und robust.


----------

